# Vitamin b6 in pregnancy



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi, I'm currently six weeks pregnant and just starting to get quite nauseous. I'm taking pregnacare conception but I'm wondering if I'm allowed to take 50mg vitamin B6 tablets as well to combat the nausea (and tiredness maybe?). I think the pregnacare conception has 10mg B6 so it would be 60mg/day. Thanks.

Ps I can't work out why a link has appeared in my post, I can't get rid of it either, sorry! Nothing to do with me!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

The recommended limit for supplementation in the UK is 10mg per day. Treatment doses can be higher but depends on condition being treated. Debatable how effective pyridoxine is in morning sickness, but some evidence it can help reduce nausea in doses up to 80mg. If you do wish to take extra then ensure you aren't taking any additional on top of this from other sources.


Usually try non pharmacological measures first, small frequent meals, reduce fat intake, increase carbs, acupressure wrist bands.


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok thanks.


----------

